# Parti poodles - Serbia



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

I don't know if we have other members from Serbia or very near so until or unless someone else can help, I have these references to offer:

*International
The Fédération Cynologique Internationale is the World Canine Organisation.* It includes 99 members and contract partners (one member per country) that each issue their own pedigrees and train their own judges.

 Fédération Cynologique Internationale

*Poodle*

 CANICHE
*Europe*

 FCI members and contract partners
*The Americas & Caribbean*

 FCI members and contract partners
*Asia, Africa & Oceania*

 FCI members and contract partners
*Planet Poodle*

*  PLANET POODLE - Das Pudel Magazin - The Poodle Magazine  *
PLANET POODLE - The German Poodle Magazine
www.planetpoodle.de

*Clubs from Around the World: *


The Standard Poodle Club U.K.
The Poodle Club of Queensland (Australia)
Poodle Club of Victoria (Australia)
Österreichischen Club der Pudelfreunde (Austria)
Koninklijke Belgische Poedelclub v.z.w. – Royal Club Belge du Caniche a.s.b.l (Belgium)
Klub prátel a chovatelu pudlu (Czech Republic)
Pudelklubben (Denmark)
Eesti Puudlite Tõuühing (Estonia)
The Finnish Poodle Club
Deutscher Pudel-Klub E.V. (Germany)
Allgemeinen Deutschen Pudelclub (ADP) e. V. (Germany)
Verband der Pudelfreunde Deutschland e.V. (VDP) (Germany)
Nederlandse Poedel Club NPC (Netherlands)
Norsk Puddelklubb (Norway)
Svenska Pudelklubben (Sweden)
I also searched online for "Poodle Club of Serbia" and got some links for you to look at, if you haven't already found these. Official Poodle Clubs or breed registry organizations will be a good source. 

For pricing, I can only offer general range of USD $2000-$3500. You didn't specify which variety, whether you're looking for a standard, medium (if Serbia is FCI), miniature, or toy. I'm sorry but have no way of knowing if any of these links will actually be specific to Parti's but there may be somewhere to start in these.



poodle club of serbia - Google Search


UZg5FxoAHAAeACAAcoBiAGWDpIBBjEyLjUuMZgBAKABAaoBB2d3cy13aXo&sclient=gws-wiz

As with online links in the US, just because they're not updated doesn't mean there isn't someone still to contact.









Poodle Club "Dunav"


POODLE CLUB "DUNAV" Country: Serbia City: Novi Sad President: Siniša Sančanin E mail: [email protected] Phones: +38163586461; +38162586461 Description of firm: organizing Poodle Specialty Dog Shows Poodle owners education




jelenadogshows.com










About Us - Kinološki savez Republike Srbije


Cynology Association of the Republic of SerbiaCynology Association of the Republic of Serbia(Serbian Kennel Club) has been founded in 1925 with the main purpose being the promotion of cynology, education of breeders, promoting responsible breeding and taking care of Serbian indigenous breeds...




ksrs.rs













Nubes Singiduni poodle kennel FCI 5559


Nubes Singiduni poodle kennel FCI 5559, Belgrade, Serbia. 1,084 likes · 2 talking about this · 255 were here. Nubes Singiduni Poodle Kennel Small homeraised poodle kennel Dwarf fawn poodles




www.facebook.com







TOY POODLES











🇷🇸 Serbia - Dog Breeders and Kennels


… unique appearance, exclusive bloodlines… Caucasian Shepherd Kennel, quaility puppies, pure Russian bloodlines… breeder that sells German Rottweiler puppies…




www.eurobreeder.com













About - Soul of My Soul - Poodle Kennel






soulofmysoul-poodlekennel.mypixieset.com





If you can find someone in the Serbian Poodle world to speak with, they will hopefully be able to direct you. 

This is the name of the Serbian Kennel Club for breed registry, Kinološki Savez Srbije, and Serbia seems to be FCI so you'll find the club information in the FCI link above.

I hope there's something helpful for you in this info.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm not familiar with either of these breeders, but found their names online.

Helegro, Czech Republic (partipoodles.cz)

There was a breeder in Croatia, Marijan Ivana Lazeta, who was mentioned by Winters Wind Facebook page in the US. An older post and I couldn't find contact info.


----------



## Aurelia Miletic (May 28, 2021)

FYI..from Serbia or in Serbia is not recommended to buy a puppy or dog....check government websites.
You think that you will get a puppy...but you will end up with bad health, fake papers, so on. If you are from Serbia you should know that corruption is 100%. Every second person is a breeder with kennels. Kennels means puppy mills just for profit.


----------

